# Do I really need "Blue" LED option?



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi folks - I never owned a plant lighting system that has the capability to cast blue light before (for nighttime), and I don't have a sense on how nice it looks, etc. Is there any benefit in having this option? I'll be ordering a light soon but is only white LEDs, so wondering if I should get a model that has the blue lighting capability as well?

Thanks


----------



## jellopuddinpop (Dec 12, 2016)

The blue moonlight is purely cosmetic. I think it looks pretty, but it doesn't benefit the plants at all.


----------



## Cally95 (Sep 29, 2013)

I found it to be a neat feature at first but only turned it on once or twice. After that I never turned it on again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

There are more "fun" colors..


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

I always think most of the blues look really unnatural. I'd rather have a very dim whitish for moonlight. 

What light is that jeffkrol?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tamsin said:


> I always think most of the blues look really unnatural. I'd rather have a very dim whitish for moonlight.
> 
> What light is that jeffkrol?


Not sure.. not my tank.. It's a RGBW type though..
Setting is set for blue/green (cyan) and low percent..

Not too many lights offer enough "bells and whistles" to set moonlight color though IF they even do it..
AI prime and Radions do.. Possibly new CC 24/7 (?) .. DIY's and Current Satellite plus PRO(from memory)....
Would need to verify each though..
Adding a simple RGB strip to any light is a simple and cheap option..


----------



## JusticeBeaver (Oct 28, 2017)

Blue specific LEDs will provide more "useful" light to your plants since chlorophyll a absorbs in the blue and red light spectrum while consuming less energy since all the energy is put into emitting that one wavelength. That being said, just get the lights that make your aquarium look best and provide good growth.


----------



## Aqua07 (Jul 9, 2012)

I settled in for a white LED and no colors of any sort. Can't picture myself using color lighting


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

tamsin said:


> I always think most of the blues look really unnatural. I'd rather have a very dim whitish for moonlight.
> 
> What light is that jeffkrol?


With the Current USA LED Plus Pro you can set any color light at any strength as your moonlight choice.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

If one is looking for a "cool" factor in tank lighting, I might suggest going a cheap way ---if it fits what you like. I like the spooky "cool" feeling of only lighting part of the tank as an intermediate phase between off and on. I use it more at night to prep the fish for sleeping. 
I like to be able to watch how the fish begin to shift and change as they know dark is coming. I study my fish way too much but find it really entertaining to watch as each settles into the area they plan for the coming darkness. 
Easy enough to try it to see how it feels for you? I use a canopy which gives me full range of options for hanging, yet hiding, anything I want to use as lighting so a simple extension cord with as many bulbholders as I feel right, works when put on a second timer. 
I like seeing the big boys lurking around in the semi-gloom.


----------

